# ZFS iostat utilization



## jsia18 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi,

I'm running FreeBSD 9 with zfs.  I would like to know if %busy is the same as %utilization in linux iostat?  If not, how could I get the % utilization of the disk in matters of how heavily used is the disk not in terms of disk space.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## lockdoc (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't know if this answers your question, but you could see the utilization with zpool iostat 1 or for all disks zpool iostat -v 1


----------



## phoenix (Jul 27, 2012)

gstat(8)

For example:
`# gstat -I 100000[/man]`


----------

